# S&W317 The Ultralight Trail Gun



## Hrfunk (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi all! Posted below is my latest video starring a nifty little revolver. Take a look, and then let me know what you think!

HRF


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I always liked .22 revolvers. I have an H&R 999 and a Taurus old model 94 that I treasure. That 317 looks like it would be a good hiking companion. Very Light, and the revolver's benefit of having shot, solids, or Hollow Points ready to hand.***** I have to put a caveat on this. $759.00 MSRP? No, Smith & Wesson, no.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I enjoyed the video, but I think I'd prefer something with a bit more umph for those nasty two legged predators out there on the trail.


----------



## Hrfunk (Sep 19, 2018)

Tangof said:


> I always liked .22 revolvers. I have an H&R 999 and a Taurus old model 94 that I treasure. That 317 looks like it would be a good hiking companion. Very Light, and the revolver's benefit of having shot, solids, or Hollow Points ready to hand.***** I have to put a caveat on this. $759.00 MSRP? No, Smith & Wesson, no.


The MSRP is always high. I'm not sure what the "street price" is around here, but I'm sure it's less than that.

HRF


----------

